# PC Requirements for Editing HD Video



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a PC that can handle HD Video. I realize it takes plenty of power and memory to edit High Definition - but how much?

If someone can compile a list of specifications that I need to look for it will be of great help.

The aim is to have the final edit on Blu-ray disc.

How much RAM do I need? Which graphics card exactly? (shooting AVCHD format). What kind of processor? Etc.

I realize a budget of only £1,000 may limit my options.

I can't find a domestic system with a Blu-ray drive fitted as standard. Are there any problems associated with using an external Blu-ray drive?

Any help appreciated.

Many thanks.

Location: UK.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition 2.5Ghz Quad-Core - $235.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103249

MSI K9A2 AM2/AM2+ - $94.99 ($10 mail-in rebate!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130172

4GB Corsair PC6400 DDR2 RAM - $122.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194

PC Power & Cooling 610w PSU - $109.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005

eVGA 8600GT 256MB PCI-Express - $79.99 ($30 mail-in rebate!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130085

LG DVD-RW/Blu-Ray combo burner $269.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136137

Samsung 500GB SATA Hard Drive - $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152052

Windows XP SP2c 64-bit - $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116378

NZXT Nose dampening case - $89.99 ($25 mail-in rebate!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146035

$1151.94 before shipping. Don't forget the $65 in rebates!

This build will provide plenty of power to edit and render HD video and allow you to create Blu Ray master copies of the final works. An extra 1TB hard drive may be added for additional storage. The XP Pro 64-bit was chosen due to higher application compatibility and its ability to handle over 3GB of RAM.


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Many thanks indeed for your help.

I'm researching a system for my friend. We have all the HD kit aside from the editing PC which he will be gathering. Today I'm giving him all the information provided by yourself.

Thanks again.

I appreciate it.


----------



## philm400 (Aug 3, 2008)

I've read quite a few posts recommending Intel over AMD. Any thoughts on a processor and motherboard using Intel? My needs are for digital video capture at standard size. I'll be using a MovieStuff DV8 Sniper unit to do frame by frame transfers of some old 8mm and super 8 film. It captures up to 8 frames / sec directly to a raid 0 using two or three hard drives (the os on it's own hd). The owner of MovieStuff Roger told me using a pc will be the way to go for the captures. I have nearly 0 experience with pc having always been a Mac guy. I have a background in electronics so I feel I can put together a system. Just wondering if I'll run into difficulties not being familiar with Windows.


----------

